# Pensacola pier 10/06



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Decide to head the pier today after work to kill some time took one rod a pack of hooks and 2 dozen shrimp and it was non stop action I think I ended up catching 8 flounder but all but 2 were right at 12" so without a law stick or cooler back in the drink they go 2 14-15" cobia the biggest lizard fish I've ever seen that thing was pushing 20" and what I'm sure was a small black sea bass


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like good action throughout. That's a black sea bass for sure. Too bad he isn't a couple pounds bigger.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've seen a few reports of one of the bass here and there but not much are the not real common here or do you have to target them more specific


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought you were at the pier by the boats. The pic looks like the point near the one marina. Hadn't tried there yet. Usually that active? I always keep a tape measure in the truck for those short notice, on the way home trips. Just wish I hadn't let the dog get aholh of the net, cost me two good sized ones from the beach side down from the light house few days ago.


----------

